# Paying D tuning songs in Standard E?



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been learning alot of songs that are tuned half a step down, but i've been moving everything two frets back so i can play in standard tuning. Does this technique still work? I have a Floyd Rose that's why i won't down-tune.


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

My mistake i meant a whole step.


----------

